# Balance in a handgun?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I've noticed that a couple of compact handguns I've rented and tried are grip heavy, especially with a full or even half-full magazine. However, they feel good as the major weight seems to all be in my hand where I can hold it tightly.

On the other hand, the full sized pistols I've shot are better balanced, weight being just behind the trigger with a full mag. Somehow, they feel heavier overall, thought the weights are only an ounce or so more than the compacts. I do indeed seem to shoot slightly tighter groups with the full sized guns.

I'm a bit confused. Many have told me that more weight forward with a longer full sized slide helps to reduce muzzle flip and has a longer sight radius for accuracy, and I think I notice that; but the compacts seem "lighter" and the weight is tight in my grip. Don't know which to buy.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Full size is nice, are you range shooting exclusively?


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

pic said:


> Full size is nice, are you range shooting exclusively?


Yes, I don't plan competition, just to use the pistol for home defense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The smaller the pistol, the harder it will be to shoot it accurately and effectively.
Large, heavy, full-size pistols "hang" in the hand, and stay on-target, much better than do smaller, lighter guns.

Larger, heavier guns deliver a less-uncomfortable recoil impulse to your hand.
Smaller, lighter guns generally "kick" sharply, and can even hurt you (if you're relatively inexperienced).

If you're not going to carry a weapon, then a full-size, full-weight pistol is a much better choice with which to learn and maintain pistol-shooting skills.
Look for a gun that is a little muzzle heavy. For instance, a 5" barrel would be better for your purposes than a 4" would be.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Also, do not discount your ability to CCW a full size handgun. 

If you ever needed that full size piece that you've been practicing with , you'll be very thankful,,,think of the confidence you'll have.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Balance in a weapon?
The recruit was having clumsy difficulties, learning the manual of arms.
Drill Instructor: "And where is the balance of your rifle?"
Recruit: "Sir, I don't know, sir. This was all that the supply sergeant gave me."

(Stolen from the book _See Here, Private Hargrove_, by Marion Hargrove.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Just a guess, but I think balance might be a factor in 'point shooting,' where you aren't really using the sights, but much less so if you are using a two-handed combat grip, with the sights. I can see where it might help with speed of deployment, but once you are 'locked up' and have a sight picture on the target, it doesn't really matter very much, unless it is severely top-heavy or bottom-heavy. That's just my personal opinion - worth exactly what you paid for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I really don't think "balance" is really a consideration when it comes to making a handgun choice unless you're getting into bullseye matches.

Yes, more weight out front can help reduce muzzle climb.

More heft in the grip can seem to dampen felt recoil.

As for which to buy, it could go either way. What gun and what role does it need to serve?



Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> As for which to buy, it could go either way. What gun and what role does it need to serve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


I'm deciding between the P30 and P30L for use at the range and for home defense, not CC.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tvphotog said:


> I'm deciding between the P30 and P30L for use at the range and for home defense, not CC.


The difference in bbl length is negligible.

I've got both and really you'd be hard pressed to really see a difference if you were to pick them up and shoot while blindfolded.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

The only problem I've had with 'balance' was with a .22 caliber target pistol with an electronic sight. It was so heavy the barrel pulled down (front sight 'dropped') when I tried to shoot it (one handed as the rules dictate.) I lightened it by removing the electronic sight and shot it with the iron sights and it did much better. I did much better at least.

"Balance" is I think rather over-rated; and possibly one of those things old shooters talk about when they really don't understand why a particular handgun 'shoots better'. 

Part of my training and experience involves defensive use of handguns. A heavy barrel does indeed tend to stop violent muzzle rise. However, there is no free lunch. That additional mass in the barrel which dampens movement in recoil, also dampens the movement to return the handgun to 'on target'. My experience is a lighter barrel reacts faster to multiple targets and really isn't any slower on a single target than heavier barrels. That of course, may only be my specific experience.

I suggest the most important factor for most handguns is the shooter's hand and the grip - both size and shape - 'agree'. Ignoring weight or 'balance', a grip that is uncomfortable or too big or too small in some major aspect will NOT enhance anyone's performance. (Maybe that's what 'balance' is all about?)


----------

